# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам приставку Trimax tr-2012

## tairov.

Продам приставку Trimax tr-2012 - подробности на сайте олх: https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/prodam-tsifrovoy-tyuner-t2-trimax-tr-2012hd-plus-IDtQOt0.html

----------

